# Spring adoption!



## 1966curb (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello everyone...I'm new here I posted a Introduction last nite-anyway iv only just begun 8 months ago...and already I know I love raising/breeding pigeons...iv got 9 rollers and 6 homers iv had 8 babies so far...thts the part I like is watching them grow-tho I don't wish to get over crowded iv got them in a south facing 10 foot by 20 foot by 12 foot high enclosure... anyways I figure any new eggs laid 18 days to hatch 35 days to grow will put us real close to spring...I was kinda wondering wht a fair price would be for them any help would be appreciated by the way im 99 miles south of Chicago...also I have a YouTube channel...I'm terrible at videos but I do have lots of short ones on there...it's called ROBBY'S WORLD my icon is (2) pigeon eggs...thanks again and happy new year too all!!


----------

